# Good work guys!



## Alpha0ne

Hello all,
I was just browsing through the new resources sub-forum, and was amazed at the quantity of resources there to meet the needs of translators and students alike. This section makes Wordreference.com a unique site, and will no doubt attract a great deal of interest from outsiders. I would like to convey a very warm personal thank you to all those who have made it possible, especially the administrator, and moderators who compiled and placed the information there at our disposal.
Let's have a big round of applause...hip, hip, hurray!!!
Regards,
A1


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks!  I am thrilled to be at your service here.

Mike


----------



## Alpha0ne

Hello Mike,
Now I see you are at home, Can I trouble you a bit? I am unable to use any smilies in the posts since 4 a.m this morning. Is there anyone else complaining about this problem. So far the people I have sent messages to say it is alright. I am unable to place any smilie in the text or thereabouts. The post icon works though.
Regards,
A1


----------



## Silvia

I know it's a bother but, have you thought of typing them?


----------



## mkellogg

Let's see what happens after tonight's update to the software (yes, another one!). 
Mike


----------



## Alpha0ne

Hi Silviap,
No, it's no bother at all. In fact I started and half way through I feared that I might accidentally leave someone out, and that perhaps the order in which I typed them, would give rise to others thinking I was putting some before others...So, I decided to leave it at a collective term, assuming that the fact of giving credit to their work, would be a sign of gratitude in its self.
Regards,
A1


----------



## DDT

Alpha0ne said:
			
		

> Hi Silviap,
> No, it's no bother at all. In fact I started and half way through I feared that I might accidentally leave someone out, and that perhaps the order in which I typed them, would give rise to others thinking I was putting some before others...So, I decided to leave it at a collective term, assuming that the fact of giving credit to their work, would be a sign of gratitude in its self.
> Regards,
> A1



I guess Silvia was referring to smilies, not to Mods! 

DDT


----------



## Alpha0ne

Hello DDT,
Oooops!!!
I am so use to clicking on the smilies I never even thought of the good old smilies we use to have to type into our email.
what was I thinking of...  
Regards,
A1  
PS Sorry Silviap, I got the wrong end of the stick there!!!! I admit that I have become rather relaxed and spoilt with the "instant smilies" ha,ha,ha...


----------

